# Mumbai, Beijing e outros topônimos



## Benvindo

Olá pessoal. Queria saber se há alguma ‘norma’ que o recomende, ou  se é perceptível como ‘atitude politicamente correta’, o uso das formas Mumbai e Beijing    no lugar das tradicionalíssimas Bombaim e Pequim em português. Eu, por mim, continuo usando as formas antigas, pelo mesmo motivo que Moscou é Moscou e não Moskva e Atenas Atenas e não Athina, etc, isto para não falar das diferenças de alfabeto. Obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Eu também uso as formas antigas. Penso que "Beijing", "Mumbai" e afins se estão a generalizar por influência da comunicação social de língua inglesa.


----------



## Vanda

Eu também continuo com Pequim e Bombaim, mas parece que a TV está mesmo fincando pé nas formas mencionadas. Acredito que não tenha mudado nada 'oficialmente' ainda. Vou dar uma olhada (depois) nos sites governamentais brasileiros  e ver se eles mudaram alguma coisa.


----------



## SofiaB

Oi gente não tem nada a ver nem com a lingua inglesa nem francesa. Os chineses delclararão o nome como eles pronunciam em Beijing e os indianos fizerão o mêsmo mais recentemente. Não é politicamente correto senão correto. Daqui a pouco todas as linguas vão pronunciar-lo igual. Na lingua inglesa erão Peking e Bombay.


----------



## Outsider

A pronúncia de "Beijing" em chinês é [pèitɕíŋ] (fonte). Está-se mesmo a ver, não é? 

E isto na verdade é apenas _uma_ das pronúncias nativas possíveis, porque o chinês tem muitos dialetos bastante diferentes.

Entretanto, o português já tem o seu próprio nome para a mesma cidade, desde há séculos. É mais que justo que os chineses usem o nome chinês entre eles, mas porque é que nós não havemos de usar o nome português quando escrevemos em português?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, Sofia. A Índia tem todo o direito de escrever o nome de seus lugares como deve ser.  Nós estamos falando da grafia oficial para a língua portuguesa dos nomes dos países. Assim como quase que metade do mundo escreve Brasil com z e nós com s.


----------



## SofiaB

Outsider said:


> A pronúncia de "Beijing" em chinês é [pèitɕíŋ]. Está bem de ver, não está?
> 
> E isto na verdade é apenas _uma_ das pronúncias nativas possíveis, porque o chinês tem muitos dialetos bastante diferentes.
> 
> Entretanto, o português já tem o seu próprio nome para a mesma cidade, desde há séculos. É mais que justo que os chineses usem o nome chinês entre eles, mas porque é que nós não havemos de usar o nome português quando escrevemos em português?


Na lingua oficial não tem outra pronúncia. Sim existem em outros dialetos por isso disse que em Beijing pronúnciam assim. O mundo mudou e segue se mundando. Estamos na epoca global não na edade media. Como dizem: cada louco tem seu tema. Isso é o que eu acho veremos em alguns anos.
Daqui a pouco todas as linguas vão pronunciar-lo igual.


----------



## Outsider

Acho que nunca vou ser capaz de pronunciar um [tɕ]. Não existe em português. E os tons!...


----------



## SofiaB

Você tem razão Não sei mas várias linguas estão usando a  pronúncia ou algo parecido. O tempo dirá.


----------



## uchi.m

No caso de Banguecoque ou Bangkok seria lindo então:  [krūŋtʰêːp máhǎːnákʰɔːn].


----------



## almufadado

E a Formosa continuará a ser Taiwan ?


----------



## Benvindo

Outsider said:


> ... mas porque é que nós não havemos de usar o nome português quando escrevemos em português?



- - -
Exatamente; o que o Outsider disse resume muito bem o meu ponto de vista - em português é deste jeito: Bombaim, Pequim.



almufadado said:


> E a Formosa continuará a ser Taiwan ?



- - -
É uma pena, mas parece que, pelo menos no Brasil, o antigo nome português da ilha já caiu em desuso, ou está em processo avançado de cair. Acho que somente pessoas mais velhas saberiam apontar num mapa onde fica Formosa. Os mais novos só ouviram falar de Taiwan.


----------



## uchi.m

Eu também concordo em escrever os nomes das capitais do modo tradicional em português. Assim como no mundo anglófono, onde ninguém chama Bangkok/Banguecoque de _Krung Thep Maha Nakhon_, que seria o nome "correto", ou _Lisboa_ em vez de Lisbon.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

O Ministério das Relações Exteriores do Brasil já oficializou o nome Mumbai, mas - pasmem! - jamais oficializou Beijing. Continua a ser Pequim.  Nada contra, mas, se mudaram de Bombaim para Mumbai, teriam que ter sido coerentes com relação a Beijing/Pequim.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

A mania oficial de complicar... porquê escrever Banguecoque se se pode escrever Bangkok? Nova Iorque se pode ser Nova York (Já nem digo New York)? E Reiquiavique? Por que não Reikiavik? Lê-se da mesma maneira, e tempo é dinheiro! Como o novo acordo já reconhece o alfabeto com 26 consoantes já fica correto escrever assim?


----------



## Outsider

Dom Casmurro said:


> O Ministério das Relações Exteriores do Brasil já oficializou o nome Mumbai, mas - pasmem! - jamais oficializou Beijing. Continua a ser Pequim.  Nada contra, mas, se mudaram de Bombaim para Mumbai, teriam que ter sido coerentes com relação a Beijing/Pequim.


Bem, é verdade que "Mumbai" mais facilmente passa por palavra portuguesa do que "Beijing".



Atomina said:


> A mania oficial de complicar... porquê escrever Banguecoque se se pode escrever Bangkok? Nova Iorque se pode ser Nova York (Já nem digo New York)? E Reiquiavique? Por que não Reikiavik? Lê-se da mesma maneira, e tempo é dinheiro! Como o novo acordo já reconhece o alfabeto com 26 consoantes já fica correto escrever assim?


Uma vez vi "Reique*j*avique" num livro. Abastardava duas línguas ao mesmo tempo. Já para não dizer que nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciar assim o nome da capital da Islândia! 

P.S. Em islandês é _Reykjavik_. Neste caso, também prefiro o nome original.


----------



## almufadado

Já Goa mantém a denominação em quase todas as línguas.

O caso de Lisboa é interessante :
Fenícios. - "Allis Ubbo" ou "Porto seguro" em fenício;
Gregos  - "Olissipo", cidade de Ulisses;
Latim  - "Olissipona";
Ptolomeu - "Oliosipon";
Visigodos - "Ulishbona"; 
Mouros  - "al-Lixbûnâ" ou "al-Ushbuna";
Francês - Lisbonne
Inglês - Lisbon
Alemão - Lissabon
Nordico - Lissabonne


----------



## Guigo

Alguns países mudaram seus nomes, recentemente (últimos 30 ou 40 anos):
Daomé>>> Benin ou Benim
Alto Volta>>> Burkina Faso (ou Fasso)
Ceilão>>> Sri Lanka
Birmânia (Burma)>>> Myanmá ou Mianmar

Há ainda outras dubiedades toponímicas, como Moldávia ou Moldova, Bielorrússia ou Belarus.

Para Taiwan, não seria de errado chamar-se a ilha, o acidente geográfico de Formosa (nome de origem portuguesa, que era ou é registrado em várias línguas). Da mesma forma, ainda se usa Ceilão, quando se faz referência à ilha tão somente.

Penso que faz falta, um *Dicionário Histórico-Geográfico* da Língua Portuguesa, atualizado.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Acho qeu _Beijing_ em português é estranho mais pela grafia do que pela pronúncia, não existe esse *-ing* em português. Talvez _Beijim_ fosse uma opção, mesmo assim, como o Outsider apontou, dificilmente alcançaríamos a pronúncia dos chineses. 

Até.:


----------



## almufadado

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Acho qeu _Beijing_ em português é estranho mais pela grafia do que pela pronúncia, não existe esse *-ing* em português. Talvez _Beijim_ fosse uma opção, mesmo assim, como o Outsider apontou, dificilmente alcançaríamos a pronúncia dos chineses.
> 
> Até.:



Pequim em Chinês escreve-se "北京". Copiem os caracteres chineses e vão a 
http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal

e ouçam.

Eu ouço:
Mandarim da Linlin - "peixim" 
Mandarim do Wang - "beijim"
Cantonês -  "paquim"
Formosês(?)  - "beijing"


----------

